# Have you seen their box scraper?



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

Has anyone gotten a look at the latest Sear offering for a box scraper? I've only seen the photos on their site and it looks pretty light-duty. OTOH, it is shown in loose dirt so that may be all that it's intended for. In my mind a box scraper is pretty heavy and the shear weight of it is useful in maintaining a certain level of control. Mind, these clever observations come from someone who has never used one of these - just kinda looking right now. Might be needing one for the lane at the cabin.
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You sound like you are thinking on the right track Chiz. Buy a well built, beefy box blade. A cheapy will be broken up in no time if you put it to any type of tough use.


----------



## ironhat (Sep 20, 2003)

That's what I'm thinking too because the driveway is up a steep hill (I'm guessing 80 yds long), around a curve and it's all slate fill that has been cut to channel the water to the inside of the curve. I had a corrugated plastic pipe installed under the driveway, about halfway up, and a culvert cut into the inside edge to collect the top half of the run-off. Unfortunately, after only one year the culvert is about half full of shale and no way to get it out (pressure washer, maybe??). So far the system is saving me from major washouts but I'm still getting those little cuts that, if not caught early on, will turn into washouts. Any ideas would be appreciate, my friend!
Later,
Chiz


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Not sure if some measure that forestry road builders use such as adding water bars on steep grades might help reduce the washouts. We insist upon them being installed in areas being logged and when the area is closed down. 

Here is a link that I think will give you some ideas and great information to consider.

Gravel road maintenance and erosion control


----------

